# peoria county



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)

Pretty good year all and all. over 25 lbs in the last week. plus a 160 class deer rack. Lots of dried up shrooms out there that we had to leave. good luck to all!!!


----------



## yogibear (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a great haul outside of Chillicothe today. Got tired of picking but will go back out in the morning to pick more. They were just endless. All around that that wild honeysuckle with Cottonwood Trees and Dead Elms mixed in. They were all in a line and just endless. Go a couple of feet and there was another mess of them. I have never seen such a thing. I will take more pictures of the site in the morning.


----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice haul


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Looks very nice! Great job! Is the season getting close to the end up that way? Ill be in pekin Thursday hope to go out and find some...


----------



## hopppalong (Apr 21, 2013)

I think we are about done here. best to go further north. maybe hit the deep dark creeks. everything around here is drying up but found 2 fresh ones yesterday. Can't feed the family with that LOL


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, awesome finds guys!


----------

